# Next Michigan Dendrobatid Group meeting Sunday, May 23rd



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi All,

The next Michigan Dendrobatid Group meeting will take place on Sunday, May 23rd. It will start at noon, and be held at Rob's greenhouse:

3525 N M-52
Stockbridge, Michigan 49285

Please bring some form of snack or drink.

Hope to see everyone there,

- Zach


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll be there! Please PM me if anyone needs anything.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be there at least for a couple of hours.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I plan to be there and hope to have a few others riding along. 

Thanks for hosting the Rob.

So I will start this off: What will people have for sale?

I will have some Blue Leged Vents, Narrow Banded Auroteania (Yellow/Gold) and may have a few Leuc's. I also have some Water Lettuce and Anubis Nana for sale.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Tony plans to come to the meeting. I will join him if I can get off work, but I don't think I will be able to. We have some veradero, standard lamasi, black bassleri and leuc juvis available. We also have adult, super blues, escudo, and golddust basti. We have 5 klemmeri that are sexable, we just need to catch them.(Three klemmeri may already be spoken for.) We may also have azureus froglets, and few others available by then. PM with questions.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Of course I'll have bromeliads and other viv plants for sale, that goes without saying...

I'll have a bunch of froglets for sale here (azureus, inferalanis, blue and black auratus, might be able to convince me to part with some of the nice green and black ones).

I still have a viv with two strawberry pumilio that I'd love to find a good home for. At this point I'm pretty sure they are both females, but what do I know.

It looks like we will definitely be moving this summer, so bring a truck and take home some nice orchids as well. Dirt cheap. Anybody wants a house that is tricked out for plants and frogs, let me know! *grin*

Rob


----------



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

wish i could make it but thats a loong drive for me and i have to work sunday night


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll be there I think. I'll bring some good beer for Rob and myself and something else for the rest of you. HA!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, I have three Hyloxalus azureiventris available. These are around 2 years old. Sexes are unknown but I've heard calling before.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure I will be there. I have a few cobalts and a powder blue froglet ready to go if anyone is interseted


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm trying to make some room so I'll also have a proven pair of blue auratus for sale.
Also have albino axolotls for $10 each.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like I will be able to make it up to the meeting with Tony. I took the weekend off. If anyone is interested in what I posted earlier, please let me know.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I was thinking on bringing some frog art (photography) to see if anyone would want to buy/trade. Some of the stuff was reacently in a photography show.

I also have a calling male GL lamasi I could bring if someone is interested. Or if someone has a female . . . pm me if you are interested so I know to bring it or not.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

If anyone east of Ypsilanti wants to meet at my house to ride out in one car I'd be willing to drive. It's better than driving 2-4 cars out there.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We will be bringing black bassleri, leucs, veradero imis, klemmeri, super blues, standard lamasi, adult escudo, adult basti, and possibly a few orange terribilis(if they are ready). We will have some firebrats and some plant clippings to bring as well. Please let me know if anything interests you. See you all on Sunday.


----------



## ShabbaDanks (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a newbie to the pdf hobby and live in Ann Arbor. Can anyone who is interested in pdfs drop by? I have my first viv mostly set up and almost ready to buy frogs. I'm just always looking to talk to other people about what I should do.

Jeff Schneider
Ann Arbor, Mi.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

Anyone is more than welcome to drop by. It's a great way to meet fellow hobbyists,


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a 4.5 hr drive for me but i'm willing to go if there's interest in my frogs.
I have powderblues, green legged lamasii, panguana lamasii, and orange lamasii.
pics and line info here-> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/51186-darts-chicago-suburbs.html#post447396
The orange lamasii aren't on there but they're from a 2.2 group and the parents came from 3 different sources. the males are from blackjungle, 1 female from a local breeder and the other from edd's flymeat.
I need to count how many of each i have but most lamasii(green legged, panguana, few orange) are near adults and probably sexable soon.
Interested in sale or trade


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Tim even if you come and only sell or trade a single frog . it will totally be worth it ! Its always good to expand your network of frog buddies. Plus robs place is great and its pretty much a given you'll probably go home with plants. He has some REALLY nice stuff in his green house.

Besides what else would you rather do with a sunday then spend it with frog people ! lol


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

haha, yeah, i figured i would go anyway but i'd like to at least get some gas money lol. oh well, i haven't been out of state in a couple years. This is gonna be my froggy vacation


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Not only that, but it is official that I'm moving in a couple months. So the plant bargains will be abundant. Probably not so much off the usual ferns and terrarium plants (I still have to keep some to sell for Josh), but a gazillion orchids and other things need to go.

I'd also like to get rid of most of the frogs that aren't breeders, and right now I have 18 tubs of froglets...

Yes, I will have a greenhouse at the new place, and no, it isn't that far away (nearer Lansing). We'll have an event out there when I'm settled in.

Rob


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

Dahm I wish you guys could have one closer to the In.-Mich line I live just North of Ft.Wayne and I would imagine it would be a 6 or 7 hr. trip, you guys have a really great thing going!!!
Kieth


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it took me three hours to Fort Wayne the last time I drove it. It is closer than you think!

Rob


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Rob, maybe you should have a 'help me move for plants' event - I could see that being quite the hit!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You want plants? All I got when we helped Josh move was pizza and a sore back... *grin* 

My wife has this dumb idea about hiring movers. Says we're too old to have our friends help us move all the time. I'm not so sure....

Rob


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Id help move for plants


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Depending on when it is I wouldnt mind plants for manual labor !


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I hope to have winnowed the plant collection down to the point where it is fairly easy to move. But I may take volunteers.

Of course anybody who wants a lot of plants... They are free with the purchase of a house. Or rental of a house. Or anything which gets me out of making payments on a house. Lots of space, the best horses in the world (NH - Neighbor's Horses - much better than having your own).

Rob


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I want to order some stuff from Josh but I can remember how. Do I pm him or order it and say that I want to pick at the meeting?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

You can:

1. Place the order through the website and choose pickup as your shipping option and put in the notes section to bring the order to the meeting.
2. PM, email ([email protected]), or call (1-800-691-8178) and give me a list of stuff to bring.


----------



## Jasonwade02 (May 3, 2010)

even though I cannot make it to this one I may be coming to some in the future. I just wanted to know what these are all about. I've been reptile show in taylor and at the last one bought my first few D. arautus. Is this something similar only strictly for PDFs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

This is just a hobbyist gathering. People may bring frogs and such for sale, as well as plants and feeders. Josh (joshsfrogs.com) typically attends, so you can place orders with him and have him deliver stuff to the meeting. Come over and hang out!


----------



## Jasonwade02 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, this is definitely something I am going to have to check out. I am really excited about my new pdfs. I have wanted some since I was younger, even before I got my first snake back at 15 and am just now getting around to getting them 11 years later.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone going have a small thing of orange or white isopods I could use to make a started culture?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Rob for Hosting !

It was alot of fun. Got some great plants and frogs and hung out with some great people as well.

Thanks Again


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for hosting, Rob. 

Anyone wanting to host the next meeting in July, PM me.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for hosting the meeting Rob (great plants).


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Thanks for hosting, Rob.
> 
> Anyone wanting to host the next meeting in July, PM me.


I thought we were hosting the next meeting in July?


Thanks for everything Rob.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to everybody who came out. it was fun. And now I'm going to gain 20 pounds on all the leftover snacks! Maybe that isn't a good thing... *grin*

Rob


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

littlefrog said:


> Thanks to everybody who came out. it was fun. And now I'm going to gain 20 pounds on all the leftover snacks! Maybe that isn't a good thing... *grin*
> 
> Rob


Ms fields cookies mmmmmm


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

nathan said:


> Ms fields cookies mmmmmm


Those were really good. I kind of want one right now....


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all. I moved to Cleveland at the beginning of June. I am wondering when the next meeting is so I can meet the folks out here?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm working on finding someone in MI to host. If anyone's interested, contact me.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we usually have our meeting in late July/early August. Is anyone interested in coming just east of Cleveland for a meeting on a Saturday, with the option of camping out in my yard until Sunday. Cookout, go hiking at the state park nearby, go to another local froggers house and check out his huge collection, etc. Please post here if you think you would be able to come so we can see how much interest there will be.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I can definitely attend since I now live in Cleveland.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

reggorf said:


> So, we usually have our meeting in late July/early August. Is anyone interested in coming just east of Cleveland for a meeting on a Saturday, with the option of camping out in my yard until Sunday. Cookout, go hiking at the state park nearby, go to another local froggers house and check out his huge collection, etc. Please post here if you think you would be able to come so we can see how much interest there will be.


You may want to post this in a new thread as some new Ohio members may not know to look here.

I would love to come this year (I didn't get to last year), I might actually have things to trade this time.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I might go if I'm not fishing that weekend. I have Powderblue and Cobalts for sale or trade. I can also cut and polish glass if someone wants a lid or custom tank (just tell me the dimensions and if there is notches 4 wires). I keep old glass so if u dont mind bronze or clear with some scratches we can get a sweet deal going.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll be in the process of moving, so not likely for me. Although it does sound fun.

Speaking of moving, anybody who wants some cheap orchids, now is the time!

Rob


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/55804-ohio-meeting.html


----------

